# I want freedom and a free land



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

I want to get up in the mornings and decide for myself what it is I want to do for that day. Where can I find that?

I want to be a sovereign citizen, an individual who licks his finger and tests the wind and decides for himself if danger is near and to freely arm myself against that danger. Where can I find that?

I want to worship as I please, and teach it to my children my beliefs while freely living that spiritual belief daily both in my private and public life without restriction. Where can I find that?

I want to plow my land or pave it... my choice, and build upon it what I think I need without interference, including threats from some government. Where can I find that?

I want to travel without interference from any government toady telling me how to travel, when I can travel, or being forced to surrender my freedom and integrity. Where can I find that? 

I want to instill upon my heirs the love of freedom and liberty, and teach them our amazing history, including the sacrifices made and promises kept to ensure a common decency, a common culture... one unique in the world. Where can I find that?

I want to grow old, secure in my possessions, secure in my beliefs, secure in the knowledge that those coming after will know of our history.. of our exceptionalism... of our piety in the face of a loving Father. Where can I find that?

I want to feel the strength through my body in order to rise up, in order to stand up, to set my jaw and oppose the creeping evil invading our land... to do what needs to be done... to know the comfort of being right... to feel those who went before swelling the ranks in a ghostly support. To bleed if need be... to die with honor if need be and know others like me will carry on. Where can I find that?


----------



## SageAdvicefarmgirl (Jun 23, 2011)

AMEN We must be prepared to stand and fight for this land that once was ALL that you/we hunger for!


----------



## Ponce (May 3, 2009)

In order to do that you first would have to get rid of those poleticians who are under the orders of a "Shitty little country from the Middle East", as far as I am concern electing Ron Paul in 2012 would be the first move.

We need a non-warmonger president who would be for America first, second and third.........you cannot be an American and serve two countries at the same time.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Jez,

That is one of the most truthful and heartfelt things that I have ever read. IMHO it needs nothing added to it, you have said it all. 

Thanks and well done Jez, well done indeed.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

> "Shitty little country from the Middle East"


BWAAHAAHA! somebody said it!

Try two, remember the Saudis call us their white slaves.

We need them to call us:
"those crazy bastards who turned Mecca into a big, black mirror that glows at night.":beercheer:


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Jezcruzen said:


> I want to get up in the mornings and decide for myself what it is I want to do for that day. Where can I find that?
> 
> I want to be a sovereign citizen, an individual who licks his finger and tests the wind and decides for himself if danger is near and to freely arm myself against that danger. Where can I find that?
> 
> ...


Set your time machine for 1880.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

COME TO TEXAS! That is the closest place you will find any more. BTW, I live in Ron Paul's district.


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

dh says buy an island. move to it. set up primitive living society and then declare war on the USA. get invaded. then settle with the "invaders" and have them build you a new city, supply you with food and medicine, and set up your protection. then you can sit down and bad mouth the the "USA bullies". they will take care of everything, and you can sit back and take it easy and do nothing. :2thumb: :gaah:


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

Great read. Reminds us all of what this country was before we allowed the greed to take over. America was the greatest country in the world and can be again. We need to feel that pride and self esteem again. All the money in the world can't buy what we had, but it can destroy it. Stand up, speak out and don't settle for less.


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

I don't have a time machine, Bill. If I did, I would have been long gone. Buying an island is out of the question. Hard to find islands for sale anymore. Moving to Texas... ummm. I've actually considered it.

All it would take to achieve what I had listed is for good people all across this country to just stand up and shout, 'HELL, NO! ENOUGH!" and to mean it and prepared to back it up. It doesn't require a time machine or your own island or even re-locating. 

"That whenever any Form of Government becomes destructive of these ends, it is the Right of the People to alter or to abolish it, and to institute new Government, laying its foundation on such principles and organizing its powers in such form, as to them shall seem most likely to effect their Safety and Happiness." - Declaration of Independence


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

kejmack said:


> COME TO TEXAS! That is the closest place you will find any more. BTW, I live in Ron Paul's district.


Really? You have more opportunity to not have to go to a slave-job than other states? You don't need permits to build, or have to follow zoning or ordinances on your property? You have more freedom to speak out about your religion (especially if it's Christian) and less restriction on so-called hate speech regarding certain lifestyle choices, religions, or races?

Wow, truly a land of the free? Sounds like paradise!


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

BillS said:


> Set your time machine for 1880.


My thoughts too except I think you are about 20 years too late. I would say 1860 then you have 1 year before the fed decides to make a big power grab and tell you that states have no rights the fed doesnt give them.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

TheAnt said:


> My thoughts too except I think you are about 20 years too late. I would say 1860 then you have 1 year before the fed decides to make a big power grab and tell you that states have no rights the fed doesnt give them.


But then you'd miss all the cool stuff we have nowdays that didn't exist back then! 

It would be a trade-off. But if we could go back knowing what we know now...


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

gypsysue said:


> Really? You have more opportunity to not have to go to a slave-job than other states? You don't need permits to build, or have to follow zoning or ordinances on your property? You have more freedom to speak out about your religion (especially if it's Christian) and less restriction on so-called hate speech regarding certain lifestyle choices, religions, or races?
> 
> Wow, truly a land of the free? Sounds like paradise!


Apparently someone is seeing or experencing something here in Texas that I must have missed. 
Let me see.
Building permits? Yep.
Min. wage slave jobs? Yep.
Property zoning and city, county and state ordinances? Yep.
More freedom of speach in Texas? Nope.
More freedom of religion or to speak about religion in public than any other State? Nope.
Less restriction on so called hate speach? Nope.

Wait a minute I think I just fiured it out, Texas has no more freedoms than any other State.


----------



## BillT (Oct 31, 2011)

I always wished I was born around 1820.

In general we do have more freedoms of rights here in SW Virginia than some other places that I have experienced, or experiences I have learned about from others.

Just a couple of examples:

I'm a member of some classic car sites and some cities won't even let you store an unregistered car "inside" a garage. 

I'm also a member of a contractor site and some places won't even let you sneeze without a permit. 

We also cannot be stopped in our vehicles without a good reason and the officers always explain why, nicely yet. I've been stopped in other states for no reason at times, no explanation, and a horrible attitude to boot. 

Bill


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

Well I'll tell you a story from 2007 on a trip to see my daughters in CA.

As you know when you enter CA you have a border checkpoint for fruits, vegs, plants, seeds, animals...got no problem as they have a large agriculture state and don't want anything to make its way to their crops, BUT thats where it should stop.

Upon entering a checkpoint on I-40, I pulled up in line. When I pulled up to the officer he asked the normal questions about did I have any seeds, fruit, etc. Then asked me quote " And what business do you have in CA?" I answered "excuse me" he repeated the question again. I replied "non of your business." He repeated the question again. I replied " Is CA a new country and I need a reason to come into it?" He said "no, but they have the right to ask" I replied asking him to show me in writing that particular right. He said get out of the car, which I did. Spent one hour in a little cube, while they searched my car. I demanded to see the supervisior on duty, which I finally got. He came in, I explained my postion and what I would do if I got no relief (go to the press). He left and came back head down and advised me I was free to go. I replied not until I had an apology! He had the officer come in and apologize. I explained that I had no problem with checking for the normal, but that until it changes, we do not require papers or reasons to go from state to state. He agreed and advised me that would not be asked again. 

Surprisingly, I have run into other folks that had the same complaint. 

Jimmy


----------



## SageAdvicefarmgirl (Jun 23, 2011)

Jezcruzen said:


> I don't have a time machine, Bill. If I did, I would have been long gone. Buying an island is out of the question. Hard to find islands for sale anymore. Moving to Texas... ummm. I've actually considered it.
> 
> All it would take to achieve what I had listed is for good people all across this country to just stand up and shout, 'HELL, NO! ENOUGH!" and to mean it and prepared to back it up. It doesn't require a time machine or your own island or even re-locating.
> 
> "That whenever any Form of Government becomes destructive of these ends, it is the Right of the People to alter or to abolish it, and to institute new Government, laying its foundation on such principles and organizing its powers in such form, as to them shall seem most likely to effect their Safety and Happiness." - Declaration of Independence


I think that is what the TEA Party is about Taxed Enough Already is what they stand for, and limited gubt is how it is acheived.

Make no mistake, the FIGHT we are in right now in our country is no different than the original "War for Independence" (mis-named the Revolutionary War) They were no more Revolutionary than we are, they simply fought for what is Right, for our God-given rights: Life, Liberty and the PURSUIT (not guarantee) of happiness. They were, as we are, villified as counter culture, non-productive citizens. War-mongers, misfits. This country was founded by these deep thinking individuals, and I say individuals because they did not all agree, and if you read Thomas Jefferson, and others, they fought themselves over the issues, struggled in their own minds to find the right course.

It took strength and self-sacrifice to "birth" this nation. It will take the same to keep it. We, the people, must decide to make a stand, right here and right now, against those who expect to take our liberty from us.

I applaud Jimmy 24 telling the story of his trip to CA. *I recommend we take a stand with the T.E.A. Party, or whatever local group is publicly standing strong for our freedom*. It is only thru our participation and our encouragement for others to participate with us (any and all with whom we have influence) that we can abolish the slavery that we have been slowly but comprehensively subjected to.

Jezcruzin, take your "I want freedom and a free land" and post it on every telephone pole and store window you can. Follow the footsteps of the original Martin Luther with his 95 Theses to object the slavery of the masses. Summary 95 Theses | Definition 95 Thesis | Luther?s Theses Analysis

And if you are a praying person, then PRAY for the will of the Almighty to preserve us as *One Nation under God, with Liberty and Justice for all*.


----------



## SageAdvicefarmgirl (Jun 23, 2011)

If you haven't, but want to, check out the T.E.A. Party: Tea Party Patriots
They aren't perfect, you won't find anyone who will agree with you in every detail. but if we are going to fight, there must be some organization to our fight, so we can speak with ONE VOICE!


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks that was a very nice post.

We must remember this - it is not us who are the revolutionaries. It is those sitting in Washington. It is those sitting in our colleges and corrupting our kids. It is those in Hollywood and elsewhere who minimize our history and shared sacrifices, but glamorize the revolutionary agenda. It is the MSM, who has lost all trust, and who vilify the American patriot.

It is not us who are seeking to "fundamentally change" America. It is us who want to preserve it... to replenish it. To shed the shackles of a too intrusive government. And it is us who are likely to pay a heavy price. But, I can't live any other way.


----------



## SageAdvicefarmgirl (Jun 23, 2011)

Jezcruzen said:


> Thanks that was a very nice post.
> 
> We must remember this - it is not us who are the revolutionaries. It is those sitting in Washington. It is those sitting in our colleges and corrupting our kids. It is those in Hollywood and elsewhere who minimize our history and shared sacrifices, but glamorize the revolutionary agenda. It is the MSM, who has lost all trust, and who vilify the American patriot.
> 
> It is not us who are seeking to "fundamentally change" America. It is us who want to preserve it... to replenish it. To shed the shackles of a too intrusive government. And it is us who are likely to pay a heavy price. But, I can't live any other way.


You are right. I don't mean to make this a political post, either. But many of us are *Preparing* because of the drastic changes and wrong direction this country has taken. We prepare for bad weather and unknown disasters, but those are few and far between. We prepare for "worst case scenarios" that come as a direct result of a county in chaos, which is resulting from gubt gone bad. So in that vein, I'm not trying to be political. I am solely trying to wake Americans (and others areound the world facing similar choices) that we can PREVENT the preventable disaster on the horizon! Then preparing in case we are unsuccessful.

If a TSUNAMI could be avoided by a population taking action, I'm sure folks the world over would sign up to help...I'm encouraging everyone to sign up!


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Jezcruzen said:


> I don't have a time machine, Bill. If I did, I would have been long gone. Buying an island is out of the question. Hard to find islands for sale anymore. Moving to Texas... ummm. I've actually considered it.
> 
> All it would take to achieve what I had listed is for good people all across this country to just stand up and shout, 'HELL, NO! ENOUGH!" and to mean it and prepared to back it up. It doesn't require a time machine or your own island or even re-locating.
> 
> "That whenever any Form of Government becomes destructive of these ends, it is the Right of the People to alter or to abolish it, and to institute new Government, laying its foundation on such principles and organizing its powers in such form, as to them shall seem most likely to effect their Safety and Happiness." - Declaration of Independence


The problem is that younger people have been conditioned to expect the government to take care of them. Government care opens the door to abuse of power. A lot of people have lost a sense of self-reliance. In New Orleans there are still church groups doing clean up work there because the people who live there are unwilling to do it themselves.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Jezcruzen said:


> I want to get up in the mornings and decide for myself what it is I want to do for that day. Where can I find that?
> 
> I want to be a sovereign citizen, an individual who licks his finger and tests the wind and decides for himself if danger is near and to freely arm myself against that danger. Where can I find that?
> 
> ...


 Everyone wants freedom,but few are willing to fight for it .
Us and The UK will go down in history as the most apathetic complacent euros who ever inhabited the planet. All we had to do was peacefully yet firmly resist the treasonus warmongering dictators ruled by a few world elites .
Most will get the nation they deserve while their children die for others that will enslave them.
I think we'r aout to hand ver another nation to islam now so get your prayer rugs in order ,your kids will be ruled over by the tyrants we supported and our young died to protect. Nowhere to hide but hey,we still have entertainment.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

kejmack said:


> COME TO TEXAS! That is the closest place you will find any more.


Dead wrong. Texas is the most restrictive state I have personally ever lived in.

The economy is fantastic here (for my career field) and I hate the cold - - otherwise I would be back in North Dakota in a heartbeat. That's the closest to "Absolute Freedom" I have ever experienced.

NW Montana isn't bad ...but I HATE HATE HATE HATE the cops in the Flathead valley area. Texas cops are even worse. North Dakota cops are fantastic.


----------



## tc556guy (Apr 28, 2011)

Jezcruzen said:


> All it would take to achieve what I had listed is for good people all across this country to just stand up and shout, 'HELL, NO! ENOUGH!" and to mean it and prepared to back it up. It doesn't require a time machine or your own island or even re-locating.


I'm afraid that many of the things you pine for aren't possible in a modern industrialized 21st century first world nation.

As someone else posted, you simply were born too late


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

Jezcruzen said:


> I want to get up in the mornings and decide for myself what it is I want to do for that day. Where can I find that?
> 
> I want to be a sovereign citizen, an individual who licks his finger and tests the wind and decides for himself if danger is near and to freely arm myself against that danger. Where can I find that?
> 
> ...


The answer is simple. Chad. Somolia. There's any number of failed countries where you can be king of as much as you can keep with a rifle. Go there.

But if you like things like the rule of law, not being beheaded for worshiping the wrong cult, access to the grid, environmental protections, the ability to spout your rants to strangers, and access to doctors I would suggest you get over the whole social contract thing.

If you start a 50/50 auction to fund leaving I'll buy a couple dollar tickets.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

Jezcruzen said:


> I want to get up in the mornings and decide for myself what it is I want to do for that day. Where can I find that?
> 
> I want to be a sovereign citizen, an individual who licks his finger and tests the wind and decides for himself if danger is near and to freely arm myself against that danger. Where can I find that?
> 
> ...


I know rite!

Why can't I dance naked on my front lawn lathered in Vaseline in front of a two story tall neon sign reading 'Jesus was gay' while chucking used car batteries into the creek I dammed upstream of you, all while burning a stack of tires with the prevailing winds blowing at you? Why can't I be free to do that?

Maybe we do need at least some government, cause trust me, you don't want to see my Vaseline dance...


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Personally*



FatTire said:


> I know rite!
> 
> Why can't I dance naked on my front lawn lathered in Vaseline in front of a two story tall neon sign reading 'Jesus was gay' while chucking used car batteries into the creek I dammed upstream of you, all while burning a stack of tires with the prevailing winds blowing at you? Why can't I be free to do that?
> 
> Maybe we do need at least some government, cause trust me, you don't want to see my Vaseline dance...


Personally, I'm just glad I'm not getting all the goverment I'm paying for !


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

FatTire said:


> Maybe we do need at least some government, cause* trust me*, you don't want to see my Vaseline dance...


That is why we dont want the federal government to do all the things you think they do. We dont trust them either.

Keep your friends close and your enemies closer. Consolidate the powers in the state governments where we can keep an eye on those good folks that only have our best interests in mind. The feds have very little power granted them by the Constitution -- the rest should be immediately siezed and given back to the states and ultimately the people.


----------



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

Guess I missed this the first time around.  But I like your thinking. :2thumb: Unfortunately, as others have said, I (we) were born too late.  There is too much tunnel vision in this society to allow freethinkers anymore. :gaah:

Tim


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Jezcruzen said:


> I want to get up in the mornings and decide for myself what it is I want to do for that day. Where can I find that?
> 
> I want to be a sovereign citizen, an individual who licks his finger and tests the wind and decides for himself if danger is near and to freely arm myself against that danger. Where can I find that?
> 
> ...


North Georgia bud.plenty of room and one less spot for an illegal alien to occupy.:2thumb:



FatTire said:


> I know rite!
> 
> Why can't I dance naked on my front lawn lathered in Vaseline in front of a two story tall neon sign reading 'Jesus was gay' while chucking used car batteries into the creek I dammed upstream of you, all while burning a stack of tires with the prevailing winds blowing at you? Why can't I be free to do that?
> 
> Maybe we do need at least some government, cause trust me, you don't want to see my Vaseline dance...


There's places you can do that here too believe it or not, well not in North Ga.might not be healthy.
But around Atlanta, good to go!


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

TimB said:


> Guess I missed this the first time around.  But I like your thinking. :2thumb: Unfortunately, as others have said, I (we) were born too late.  There is too much tunnel vision in this society to allow freethinkers anymore. :gaah:
> 
> Tim


"All that is required for evil to prevail is for good men to do nothing." -- Edmund Burke


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

BillS said:


> Set your time machine for 1880.


Dang, BillS, you beat me to it!!!!


----------



## bigpaul (Jun 16, 2012)

in my country (England) i would have to set the time machine for the 1600's , i think thats what things will be like here post TSHTF, a time well before the industrial revolution, no electric, no refridgeration, no mains water, no phones, no computers, but less population so plenty of land to go around.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

bigpaul said:


> in my country (England) i would have to set the time machine for the 1600's , i think thats what things will be like here post TSHTF, a time well before the industrial revolution, no electric, no refridgeration, no mains water, no phones, no computers, but less population so plenty of land to go around.


hey, at least you'll have MORE disease... :lolsmash:


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*In the 1600's*



bigpaul said:


> in my country (England) i would have to set the time machine for the 1600's , i think thats what things will be like here post TSHTF, a time well before the industrial revolution, no electric, no refridgeration, no mains water, no phones, no computers, but less population so plenty of land to go around.


In the 1600's in England, wern't they were still burning heritics, (Anabaptists) at the stake in England ?

:dunno:


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

BillM said:


> In the 1600's in England, wern't they were still burning heritics, (Anabaptists) at the stake in England ?
> 
> :dunno:


Heck dude having a translation of the bible was enough to get you burned then.


----------



## surviving (Jun 5, 2012)

*New Mexico*

There is still some cheap land in New Mexico

However I live a live that except for the satellite internet is absent of the outside world. I do have to get up in the morning to feed the dogs, cats, 
chickens, goats, water the garden and green house. Get fire wood for the cook stove.

It still involveds work

Sheila
www.survivingsurvivalism.com


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

FatTire said:


> I know rite!
> 
> Why can't I dance naked on my front lawn lathered in Vaseline in front of a two story tall neon sign reading 'Jesus was gay' while chucking used car batteries into the creek I dammed upstream of you, all while burning a stack of tires with the prevailing winds blowing at you? Why can't I be free to do that?
> 
> Maybe we do need at least some government, cause trust me, you don't want to see my Vaseline dance...


I am sure you can do this in San Francisco and get away with it saying it was some sort of performance art!


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I want freedom and a free land too. A place where people take care of themselves and the government doesn't interfere in our lives. Imagine how strong the economy would be if total taxes were 10% of income.

Back when Grover Cleveland was president someone wanted the federal government to support an orphanage. He said, in effect, that the cause was noble but it wasn't the job of the federal government to care for orphans. That sounds harsh to people today but the job of the federal government based on the constitution isn't to take care of people. That was the way the country was run before FDR became president in 1932.


----------



## bigpaul (Jun 16, 2012)

The_Blob said:


> hey, at least you'll have MORE disease... :lolsmash:


what makes you think that? less population means less chance of catching any diseases.


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

bigpaul said:


> what makes you think that? less population means less chance of catching any diseases.


It also means less doctors, and if we're really talking time travel less knowledge of disease.

Not to mention your a lot less likely to have a plumbing system to dispose of waste or septic technicians to fix your issues.


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

BillS said:


> Back when Grover Cleveland was president someone wanted the federal government to support an orphanage. He said, in effect, that the cause was noble but it wasn't the job of the federal government to care for orphans. That sounds harsh to people today but *the job of the federal government based on the constitution isn't to take care of people. *That was the way the country was run before FDR became president in 1932.


We've come a long, long way from that, haven't we? According to Michael "Nanny" Bloomberg, if that's not the govt's role, what is???


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

BillS said:


> I want freedom and a free land too. A place where people take care of themselves and the government doesn't interfere in our lives. Imagine how strong the economy would be if total taxes were 10% of income.
> 
> Back when Grover Cleveland was president someone wanted the federal government to support an orphanage. He said, in effect, that the cause was noble but it wasn't the job of the federal government to care for orphans. That sounds harsh to people today but the job of the federal government based on the constitution isn't to take care of people. That was the way the country was run before FDR became president in 1932.


I find it fascinating the repugs who so hate the federal goverment are retuinely from red states that get more than they pay for in the terms of taxes.

I also find your usual states rights claims fascinating. It's been said a tyrant 3000 miles away can trample a man's rights as easily as 3000 tyrants one mile away. As if the more local a government is good.

My city council as bankrupted my city. To be fair the problem goes back 30+ years, but the latest is moronic. They can't agree on the most basic of things and the mayor is prone to imposing her religion and throwing tantrums. A developer offered them a solution on a silver platter and they just couldn't do it since it would cost a million or so for 70 years. They're in the hole for over 300 million.

The county level is a joke. They won't even honor contracts they signed now that things seem a little bad for them. Not to mention the national scandals that have rocked us. "Kids for Cash" and now the PD system scandal that is revealing exactly how messed up this states priorities are.

Our new governor is at war with us. We have a lot of natural gas that is newly tap able. The governor refuses to tax it in any way despite every other state has some means. He's stripped environmental protections of the air and water. He brags that no groundwater contamination has occurred yet his lawyers dispute it (for the energy companies) when it's happened. Not like that absolutely provable contamination won't show up for 10 or so years by which time he'll be retired or running for a new office. All in the name of job creation (Hi short term Texans.)
Not to mention he continues Alec's voter suppression movement.

Plus the governor we have a senate that is just gerrymandered beyond words. This state has over a million more democrats than republicans. 12 million people would mean a 60-40 split in the senate right? Not even close, Our district maps change every election year just to keep them in power.

Oh and to protect a certain congressman who has repeatedly authored bills to impose state will onto local matters has been rewarded with a new district that completely puts the man who invades our city outside our wrath. Shame since he brags he came from here. With the new boundaries my city has been carved into districts to ensure we don't have a real vote. Since we vote the wrong way they carved us into tiny pieces of larger rural districts.

So don't give me the states always have your best interests crap. I like the idea of running to an uncaring (read independent) federal goverment to help preserve my rights.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Just be thankfull*



bahramthered said:


> I find it fascinating the repugs who so hate the federal goverment are retuinely from red states that get more than they pay for in the terms of taxes.
> 
> I also find your usual states rights claims fascinating. It's been said a tyrant 3000 miles away can trample a man's rights as easily as 3000 tyrants one mile away. As if the more local a government is good.
> 
> ...


Just be thankfull you arn't getting all the goverment you are paying for .


----------



## tc556guy (Apr 28, 2011)

bigpaul said:


> in my country (England) i would have to set the time machine for the 1600's , i think thats what things will be like here post TSHTF, a time well before the industrial revolution, no electric, no refridgeration, no mains water, no phones, no computers, but less population so plenty of land to go around.


You're forgetting that the crown and nobility owned most of the land, and the common man was left with a little sliver to eek his existence from.
Why was it such a big deal to come to the colonies, if not for the land that was more plentiful than anything a commoner could have in the old country....


----------



## bigpaul (Jun 16, 2012)

bahramthered said:


> It also means less doctors, and if we're really talking time travel less knowledge of disease.
> 
> Not to mention your a lot less likely to have a plumbing system to dispose of waste or septic technicians to fix your issues.


not a problem, there are other ways of getting rid of waste other than flushing it down the pan.


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

BillM said:


> Just be thankfull you arn't getting all the goverment you are paying for .


Wish I was.

I wish my city taxes actually went to the city instead of this debacle, maybe they'd fix the pot holes and steel sheets on Cameron.

I wish I could vote out the bastard who keeps invading my city from the state level who now hides from us. He has decreed our debt is his biggest priority instead of our people. His puppet "controller" just spews this.

Instead I am paying for voter surveys and polls to figure out how to best slice the state up to keep people in power, who I would reject in a second.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*LOL*



bahramthered said:


> Wish I was.
> 
> I wish my city taxes actually went to the city instead of this debacle, maybe they'd fix the pot holes and steel sheets on Cameron.
> 
> ...


LMAO

Your post just caused me to remember somthing that happened in my small rural community.

Years ago my wife worked as the City Clerk in our small KY town. The weather was terrible that year with one snow storm followed by another.

I went to pick her up from work and upon walking into the Mayor's office , I ran into the Mayor and the town's Janitor. The Mayor had a pick and the Janitor had a shovel. They were both wearing insulated coveralls.

I asked them what they were doing and the Mayor excitedlly told me that the federal goverment was going to give the town a grant of ten thousand dollars to repair "pot holes".

I said, "They arn't going to pay to you two to fix potholes are they?"

The Mayor responded, "We ain't fixing pot holes. We are making the potholes !"


----------

